# Zeea update



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Its been a while since I posted so hello again everyone, heres some pics of zeea




























"Look what I can do!"









The up to no good look









In the bin









Resting after a hard day of causing trouble


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi...Lovely photos...how old..


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

shes just turned 7 months... and will stop growing at around 18months


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,,lovely dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

Great! I like this kind of dog, meduim sized, short hair... what about her temper?


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

ahh what a really gorgeous dog
xx


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

I like the bed ,can you say were you got it from,please !!!


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

brianbvs said:


> Great! I like this kind of dog, meduim sized, short hair... what about her temper?


Ridgebacks are quite large dogs, shes only 7 months so she still has a lot of growing to do! Although they have short hair they are still an average shedder heres a quote about ridgebacks for you

"Ridgebacks are loyal and intelligent. They are, however, aloof to strangers. This is not to be confused with aggression: A Ridgeback of proper temperament will be more inclined to ignore a stranger than to challenge him. This breed requires positive, reward-based training, good socialization and consistency, and is often not the best choice for inexperienced dog owners. Ridgebacks are strong-willed, intelligent, and many seem to have a penchant for mischief, though lovingly. They do not make a good first dog, though the same traits that make them difficult often appeal to the more experienced owners. Although they can withstand wide temperature variations due to their African heritage, they are pack animals and should be with their human families inside. They were traditionally hunters, guardians and companions."

And for Tory 01, I got the bed from [email protected] for about £40


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks.....


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

She is a beautiful dog, and her face has so much expression.


Sue


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes gorgeous and grown so much since the last pics I saw, great pics


----------

